# Choose to Wait



## siminona

Hi, everyone. I'm _very_ new to learning latin, so I need your help in translating a phrase. I want to say "choose to wait" or "choose the waiting for." 

I did some research online and learned that "deligo" is first person for "choose," and "praestolatio" is "the waiting for" or "expectation of." 

So I was wondering if the phrase "deligo praestolatio" made any sense. If not, what would be the proper form if I wanted to use the same root words?

Thanks so much. =)


----------



## Anne345

You must use imperative for the verb and accusative for the object : 
delige praestolationem


----------



## relativamente

Praestolor, according to my dictionary is mostly used when waiting for somebody.I would translate this way: "opta ut expectes"


----------



## siminona

Thanks, Anne345 and relativamente. I really appreciate your help. Latin is so complex, it's still really confusing to me. The changes in verbs, for example... 

Like, what's the difference between "praestolor," "praestolari," and "praestolatur"? How did you manage to learn everything? =)


----------



## clara mente

There are many subtleties in the Enghish which can change the Latin tranlation, such as "choose" meaning" decide". If this is your intent then perhaps "Decerne" would be the better word, since "deligere" has more of a "pick and choose "sense. The infinitive can be rendered by "expectare", as above or by "morari" if you meaning to kill time, or even by "manere" if you mean to stay behind. So, in essence, pick your favorite "flavor".


----------



## Whodunit

siminona said:


> Like, what's the difference between "praestolor," "praestolari," and "praestolatur"? How did you manage to learn everything? =)


 
Although it doesn't really belong in this thread:

praestolor = 1st person singular persent (I'm waiting)
praestolari = infinitive (to wait)
praestolatur = 3rd person singular present (he's waiting)

The verb "praestolari" is a deponentium, which means that is has passive forms in Latin, but translates as an active verb in modern languges. Here's the rest of the conjugation.

By the way, studying Latin without a teacher is nearly hopeless, because it can be very dry and boring, which it often is even with a teacher. 



clara mente said:


> There are many subtleties in the Enghish which can change the Latin tranlation, such as "choose" meaning" decide". If this is your intent then perhaps "Decerne" would be the better word, since "deligere" has more of a "pick and choose "sense. The infinitive can be rendered by "expectare", as above or by "morari" if you meaning to kill time, or even by "manere" if you mean to stay behind. So, in essence, pick your favorite "flavor".


 
I was about to say the same, Clara mente. "Decerne exspectare" seems to be the best, however I don't think such a sentence was ever used among the Romans.


----------



## siminona

I think you guys are amazing! I wish I were as knowledgable... It's amazing to me just how many "flavors" we can get from Latin.

Again, thank you for all your help.


----------



## siminona

BTW, quick question: Are diacritics necessary in Latin? For example in the word "exspecto" does one need the circumflex "ō"?


----------

